# CM10 JB Port for Droid Charge Discussion Thread



## landshark

Someone asked in the CM9 Development thread about starting a new discussion thread for the CM10 JB port JT started on. I didn't see anyone start one, so here it is. Use this to thread to discuss anything about the CM10 JB port in order to keep the development thread strictly to actual development issues, discussion, etc.


----------



## jco23

thanks - i would have started, but I'm the furthest thing from a developer, so I did not feel comfortable starting a thread in the development section on JB.

but linked below is the ported JB for the charge (thanks to JT):

USE AT YOUR OWN RISK - I (AND NOBODY ELSE ON THIS PLANET) IS RESPONSIBLE FOR WHAT YOU DO TO YOUR PHONE.

http://www.mediafire...jzjop6b8lo2iphp
google apps: http://d-h.st/rDK

instructions for installation (thanks to Orionis) are:


Copy ROM and GApps to your sdcard
Boot into clockworkmod recovery
WIPE DATA
Flash ROM zip
Go to "mounts and storage" and mount system
Flash GApps
Reboot
you'll probably boot loop at the animation screen - from that point, simply perform a battery pull, then boot back into CWM (will be version 6.x), mount system, wipe cache/dalvik, flash ROM, mount system again, flash gapps, reboot (thanks to unleeshd)
wifi did work, but camera, phone, mobile data did NOT work. the system was a bit laggy, but I really did not give it all that much time to play around with it.

good luck to all!


----------



## DROlD

If you restart the phone after running it for the first time the lag is gone. Also, to get signal bars to appear you have cycle lte and lte/cdma options for it to show.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## apena325

phone and sms does work just cycle the network mode like in cm9


----------



## jco23

Probably so, but I tried that and could not get it to work for me.
I did NOT try it with fp5 though, so wondering if that could make a difference.

tappin' that....


----------



## Loustsoul

landshark said:


> Someone asked in the CM9 Development thread about starting a new discussion thread for the CM10 JB port JT started on. I didn't see anyone start one, so here it is. Use this to thread to discuss anything about the CM10 JB port in order to keep the development thread strictly to actual development issues, discussion, etc.


Thank you.

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------



## Unleeshd

jco23 said:


> Probably so, but I tried that and could not get it to work for me.
> I did NOT try it with fp5 though, so wondering if that could make a difference.
> 
> tappin' that....


It works just fine with FP1. Make sure you cycle between "CDMA only" and whatever the initial option is. Don't mess with the 2 top options as I do not think they help you out in booting your radios. Hope this helps!


----------



## Loustsoul

found this looking for RIL maybe it will help maybe not. http://pastebin.com/uHPCJXdJ


----------



## phimuskapsi

Loustsoul said:


> found this looking for RIL maybe it will help maybe not. http://pastebin.com/uHPCJXdJ


Unfortunately this doesn't help much. This just looks like some kind of library 'manifest'. The RIL requires really 2 things. One the binary radio files from Samsung (and / or Open Source RIL drivers), and the Android interface which is written in some form of Java. They might be able to take the binaries from the Nexus radio as they are very similar as far as the architecture/model. Might. Even if we get those working significant work will still have to be done to 'translate' the 'calls' to the radio for Android itself. Not a small job and unfortunately not many developers capable of doing it.

It's times like these that I wish I knew a lot more about kernel hacking and Java.


----------



## Hyduke

Any suggestions, got stuck in boot loop and I can't get back into cwm recovery. Tried pulling battery and volume up + power + home and keeps going through boot loop.


----------



## jco23

might have to odin CWM again (unless you are not releasing the power button after seeing the samsung logo).

did you re-install the ROM again via CWM?


----------



## Hyduke

Is there a new link to cwm with the current release? I have v5.0.2.7


----------



## Unleeshd

Hyduke said:


> Any suggestions, got stuck in boot loop and I can't get back into cwm recovery. Tried pulling battery and volume up + power + home and keeps going through boot loop.


I assume you were giving up on booting into recovery as soon as you saw the Galaxy S boot screen after the Samsung. You should keep the Volume Down & Home button pressed until it boots into recovery, because it *will* show 2 boot images, which may throw you off. But if this still doesn't work, you should re-flash the latest Charge recovery. Then try re-installing.


----------



## Loustsoul

_Code: github.com/ius/samsung_h1_libmsm Can someone take a look at this someone else was trying to reverse the ril ,I dont know enough to say this will or will not help._


----------



## kvswim

Loustsoul said:


> _Code: github.com/ius/samsung_h1_libmsm Can someone take a look at this someone else was trying to reverse the ril ,I dont know enough to say this will or will not help._


Link is 404?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Loustsoul

http://repowatcher.com/github/repo/ius/libsamsung-ipc/

Droid Charge Tweaked 3.0 FP5


----------



## androidISmylife

Flashed per instructions could not get data too come on...soooooo I proceeded too create a nandroid backup of cm-9.
It was at the very end and failed too complete. Soooooo I just went ahead and tried to restore my nandroid backup of 
Eclipse 2.0 it ran thru smooth then BOOT LOOP FROM HELL will not let me boot into recovery all I get is Sammy splash screen then
Galaxy s cyanogen mod splash screen....
What do I do??? Oden a new recovery ???or do I have too Odin a whole package plus tar. 
Please let me know


----------



## OsoRemby

Start from scratch. There is a stock FP5 file to be flashed with Odin floating around

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## DirgeExtinction

androidISmylife said:


> Flashed per instructions could not get data too come on...soooooo I proceeded too create a nandroid backup of cm-9.
> It was at the very end and failed too complete. Soooooo I just went ahead and tried to restore my nandroid backup of
> Eclipse 2.0 it ran thru smooth then BOOT LOOP FROM HELL will not let me boot into recovery all I get is Sammy splash screen then
> Galaxy s cyanogen mod splash screen....
> What do I do??? Oden a new recovery ???or do I have too Odin a whole package plus tar.
> Please let me know


You have to reflash your CWM because the one that comes with CM10(and CM9) won't work with GB ROMs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TMcGrath

Edited again:

Playing around now. I'll see if I can find a fix to a few bugs.


----------



## TMcGrath

There are a lot of things I really like about this ROM. You guys have done a fantastic job thus far, keep up the good work. It seems logical to abandon the efforts at the CM9 port to focus on CM10. JB is an awesome OS. I hope this project doesn't get dumped. It has the potential to be one of the few good development points the Charge has. Such an underloved phone.


----------



## Tmanschuette

I agree. It really could be an awesome port but without the ril, we have little chance of perfecting the port. I don't see Samsung giving us the ril anytime soon, but I believe the devs did the best with what they could do.

 Tweaked out on Circuitry


----------



## pyroman512

It would seem that the Galaxy Tab 7.7 is finally seeing ICS which is good news for us charge owners.

http://phandroid.com/2012/10/05/verizon-announces-ice-cream-sandwich-update-for-samsung-galaxy-tab-7-7/


----------



## TMcGrath

I certainly think the developers did make the best with what they had. But could we not get the RIL from a similar Samsung device? Only the daemon would be different. The vendor RIL should be identical, if it's a Verizon 4G device from around the same period. Maybe the GSII? I suppose not knowing the full layer would still be useless though. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JihadSquad

TMcGrath said:


> I certainly think the developers did make the best with what they had. But could we not get the RIL from a similar Samsung device? Only the daemon would be different. The vendor RIL should be identical, if it's a Verizon 4G device from around the same period. Maybe the GSII? I suppose not knowing the full layer would still be useless though. Correct me if I'm wrong.


There is no verizon GSII. And for the galaxy nexus google provides them with binaries not source code. I think the strat and nexus are the only other vzw phones that have similar radios (GSIII is new so they probably updated it).


----------



## Designguy

Tmanschuette said:


> I agree. It really could be an awesome port but without the ril, we have little chance of perfecting the port. I don't see Samsung giving us the ril anytime soon, but I believe the devs did the best with what they could do.
> 
> Tweaked out on Circuitry


I have been searching like you all for ICS for this thing called a Droid Charge....Should have stayed with my HTC EVO but that's another story. What is the Best ROM for the Charge meaning with the most useful tweaks, overclock and appearance? I have used Tweak stock in the past when I had it rooted before going back to Stock for a bit. Well I am ready to go back and off load this Verizon Baggage again!

I sure wish Cyanogen would include the Droid Charge it would eliminate the hassle of searching because I loved that ROM on my HTC EVO!

I would appreciate anyone's input since I do not wanna go keep switching since it is such a hassle loading the apps back in....


----------



## Andy32790

Designguy said:


> I have been searching like you all for ICS for this thing called a Droid Charge....Should have stayed with my HTC EVO but that's another story. What is the Best ROM for the Charge meaning with the most useful tweaks, overclock and appearance? I have used Tweak stock in the past when I had it rooted before going back to Stock for a bit. Well I am ready to go back and off load this Verizon Baggage again!
> 
> I sure wish Cyanogen would include the Droid Charge it would eliminate the hassle of searching because I loved that ROM on my HTC EVO!
> 
> I would appreciate anyone's input since I do not wanna go keep switching since it is such a hassle loading the apps back in....


 tweaked 3 is the only rom on the new update and it is a great rom despite the lack of competition.

Tweaked 3.0 Smoked Glass


----------



## dwitherell

Andy32790 said:


> tweaked 3 is the only rom on the new update and it is a great rom despite the lack of competition.
> 
> Tweaked 3.0 Smoked Glass


Methinks that is to change soon, which would be nice to see


----------



## dSlice

dwitherell said:


> Methinks that is to change soon, which would be nice to see


Really? Interesting.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Designguy

dwitherell said:


> Methinks that is to change soon, which would be nice to see


Do tell....


----------



## jco23

dwitherell said:


> Methinks that is to change soon, which would be nice to see


not really sure how tweaked can get any better... aside from ICS or JB tweak....


----------



## Designguy

Designguy said:


> I have been searching like you all for ICS for this thing called a Droid Charge....Should have stayed with my HTC EVO but that's another story. What is the Best ROM for the Charge meaning with the most useful tweaks, overclock and appearance? I have used Tweak stock in the past when I had it rooted before going back to Stock for a bit. Well I am ready to go back and off load this Verizon Baggage again!
> 
> I sure wish Cyanogen would include the Droid Charge it would eliminate the hassle of searching because I loved that ROM on my HTC EVO!
> 
> I would appreciate anyone's input since I do not wanna go keep switching since it is such a hassle loading the apps back in....


Well I am now running Tweaked 3 on my Droid Charge....Hopefully well get a PBJ Kernel eventually!


----------



## stonent

If this phone ever gets ICS, it may have some useful stuff in it.

http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones/SCH-R940DSAMTR


----------



## JihadSquad

stonent said:


> If this phone ever gets ICS, it may have some useful stuff in it.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones/SCH-R940DSAMTR


I don't get it. But I do find it weird that Samsung kept the pumpkin theme on the lightray.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babyjake

so anyone have an idea how close is it to be completed I really would hate to upgrade my phone and bam this comes out


----------



## JihadSquad

babyjake said:


> so anyone have an idea how close is it to be completed I really would hate to upgrade my phone and bam this comes out


It is just as stuck as JT's port.


----------



## babyjake

JihadSquad said:


> It is just as stuck as JT's port.


Sorry for the noobie question what is JT Port ?


----------



## dSlice

babyjake said:


> Sorry for the noobie question what is JT Port ?


His attempt at ICS for our phone.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## benbrokaw79

Isn't sbrissen working on one?


----------



## dSlice

benbrokaw79 said:


> Isn't sbrissen working on one?


Yes, but JT was the first to start then, moved on, after the RIL wasn't able to be cracked.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jco23

thinking about giving this one more try.... just for shiggles....


----------



## vaghnagas

So has anybody ever figured out how to get one or both of the cameras working? I love that they figured out how to get JB on there in the first place... but the only thing i NEED is the camera. I dont even need the LTE or any radio like that to work, just wifi and the camera. PLEASE if anybody has even remotely figured anything out let me know. Even if I am the first to test i will do it.

thanks

PS i have been following for some time, I just never had anything useful to say until now lol.


----------



## jco23

Perhaps if we can get a KitKat port, it might work.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------

